# Portrait Pricing & Packages



## naomilevit (Sep 27, 2010)

I am in the process of structuring my pricing/packages for my portrait business.  I am stuck with whether or not to offer digital negatives to clients and if I do, how much to charge for them?  Some photogs say don't sell the digital negs, b/c you will lose on print sales.....but others say that with the changing digital times more people want the digital negatives.  Can anyone offer me some advice on this subject!!!!  Thanks sooo much


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 27, 2010)

Advice... 
Unfortunately with digital business practices have changed and not for the better. There will always be someone who'll buy 4k worth of gear, will call him/her self a pro AND will shoot a 12hr wedding for $500. AND unfortunately that is what REAL PROs have to compete with - PRICE. Hence if you aren't going to give the digital file someone else will... 
For events (wedding, bday parties, w/e) my price includes a disk w/ images. Clients also know that I'm not responsible for drugstore print quality (everything is in writing) & when the seem that matt paper is actually about 4-5 different types of paper and not just ONE they come back to my for prints. 
For my in-studio or on-location portrait sessions, price DOESN'T include the disk UNLESS they either pay for it or get a huge package (lots of hours, prints, etc).

I can't tell you how much to charge as it based on what are you are in and what prices around you are like. Unfortunately for me, I have to deal with mall-photo-studio who charge little and give (you know what) but ppl care more about spending less then quality.
Good luck


----------



## DC-Photog (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't include a CD for portrait sessions.

I've worked with two types of pricing structures.

I used to charge a $100 sitting fee, which could be applied toward print orders. My individual print rates ran from $12.50 for a 4x6 to $900 for a framed 20x30.

I had print packages that included wallets, 5x7s, 8x10s, etc. for a fixed rate.

I do things differently now. I mostly photograph families, and my sessions require the purchase of one framed wall print. I have various options that range from $600-$2,000. Most clients are comfortable in the $800-$1,200 range.

My clients select a place in their homes to hang the portrait before they schedule the session. They tell me the size of the space and their decorating style, and I recommend a print size and frame option. This is paid when they arrive for the session. 

Clients may purchase print packages and individual prints after the session. 

It works well for me and weeds out the price-shoppers.


----------



## gagey (Sep 28, 2010)

I offer the option to purchase a cd to clients. I have seen all different prices. I would think about what in your location other people sell them for.  I personally want the cd, for my wedding I  forsure wanted a photographer who I could buy the cd from! that was one of my main things!


----------



## dubaifor (Sep 29, 2010)

I would say you´d set the right price over time, don´t start cheap or you´ll always be cheap, your equipment won´t grow neither your technique. 
+971 50 896 80 42 - Francisco Fernandez - Dubai Photographer


----------

